# Photo Competition



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I thought it may be fun to have another little photo competition.
The title for this one is *A Hutch is Not Enough*

We all know how important exercise is for rabbits so here is a chance to show your best photos of binky's, bunny flops and general mischief. So, any pictures of your bunnies having lots of fun either in the garden, their outdoor enclosures or a roam about the house.

It is not a beauty contest, the photos should be judged on how well the picture emphasises the importance of bunnies having room to play and explore. A photo that really backs up the "A Hutch is Not Enough" campaign is what we're looking for this time.

Entries: A maximum of 3 photographs per person please.

To enter: Simply respond to this thread by uploading one photo at a time. So to enter 3 photographs you *MUST* do 3 separate replies to this thread, each one containing just one photograph. Label each photo with a number (Photo 1, Photo 2…..). You can show as many rabbits as you like in the photo.

Entries can be posted now.
Entries will close at 8pm on 6th November then voting will begin. Please do not vote before this time.

To vote I will be asking you all to click "Like" on the post containing the photo you wish to vote for. *PLEASE DO NOT CLICK "LIKE" ON ANY PHOTO UNTIL 8PM ON 6TH NOVEMBER.* Voting will then close at 8pm on 20th November. I will post a reminder nearer the time. The winner is the one with the most "Likes" which I will count up as soon as voting closes.

Rosettes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place. :thumbup:

Any questions, please PM me.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Pic 1-Here is Sydnee all flopped out after a long day of playing with his toys and running up and down the stairs!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Photo 1 - Flop Shot

"You've got a friend in me, you've got a friend in me...."










I love this picture of my 2 old boys 

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Photo 2 - Flying Darwin

"I believe I can fly....I believe I can touch the sky..."
"I think I can use these ears as propellors!"










*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Photo 3 - Bag Thieves

"We'll take the food straight from the bag, dont worry about a bowl!"










The 3 Musketeers!

*Heidi*


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Marmite running















Watching telly at night








Peanut


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

They need to be in seperate posts huni 

*Heidi*


----------



## emackenzie (Jul 31, 2011)

hope this works 
photo one - kirby


----------



## emackenzie (Jul 31, 2011)

photo two


----------



## emackenzie (Jul 31, 2011)

photo three

"A Hutch is Not Enough"


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

Smokey


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

Look at me, im on my back feet


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

Fudge relaxing


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Marmite watching telly with his friends


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Marmite on the run


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Lovely bunnies everyone. Great to see some freedom photos


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Entry one:

Aeroplane George.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Entry two

Just chillin.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Entry three.

Look at that face how could you even think of keeping him in a hutch!


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Entry #1

Buddy doing the biggest bunny flop ever, after exploring his new, improved run for the first time!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

Rascal flopped out


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Remember, no likes please till voting opens. 
I wont be able to count any that have been done too early as its not fair on everyone who hasnt had time to enter yet. Thank you


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)




----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)




----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Littlewhitebull (Oct 30, 2011)

Hope you won't mind me taking this opportunity to show you 'Rupert' the rascal.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Entry #2:

"A hutch is not enough!"


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Photo 1

"What you looking at?"


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Photo 1 - A sofa is enough though.. especially with my pal.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Photo 2 - Tonic


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Photo 3 - Socks playing with Sadie.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Just chillin in our bedroom










*note this was just before litter trays were cleaned out lol*


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

A spot of tree climbing


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

Photo 1: Womble takes to the Air


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

Photo 2: Peek-a-boo


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

Pic 3: 'You can't see me.... DOH!


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Help! How do you put big photo's on here?? Mine just keep coming up little??


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

Down for the count...


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

"Sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy!"


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

You haz food, and I want it...


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

zowie said:


> Help! How do you put big photo's on here?? Mine just keep coming up little??


I put my photos on photobucket first, and then use the image link provided when I reply to the thread.


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

labyrinth001 said:


> I put my photos on photobucket first, and then use the image link provided when I reply to the thread.


Il give that a go! Thanks!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

A hutch is not enough...cos exploring Mummy's cupboard is much more fun


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

zowie said:


> Il give that a go! Thanks!


Thanks from me too!! I just tried it for the first time!! I've been on this forum for ages but only just worked out how to do it!! I'm an IT dumbo you see,  but it worked!! Hurrah!! :thumbup:


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

A hutch is not enough.... coz iz funny wen we annoy Mummy by makin big mess on her floor!!


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Photo 1. Having a little snooze on the window sill.


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Photo 2. 
(excuse Elfie's bad moult!!)


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Entry #3

A hutch is not enough...I need space to play, dig and get muddy...!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Entries close at 8pm tonight. At this point voting opens.
Remember you are voting for the photo which illustrates the fact that a "Hutch is not Enough"
It is not a beauty contest. 

You can vote for as many as you like, but of course you'll just cancel out your own votes.

Any that have been voted for early will not be counted. Hel79 photo 1 has 2 early votes. Sorry guys.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Photo 2. A hutch is not enough for us to spread out AND have space for all our toys!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Final entry (just in time!)

A hutch is not enough....cos den we dont hav to wait faw Mummy to unpack da shoppin. We can eats our gweenies stwaight from da bag!!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Entries closed. You can now vote for clicking like on the post containing the photo you wish to vote on.

So many fab pics!!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Just wanted to bump this - and ask how many likes we're allowed to give?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

SLB said:


> Just wanted to bump this - and ask how many likes we're allowed to give?


As many as you want I think, they just cancel each other out 

*Heidi*


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> As many as you want I think, they just cancel each other out
> 
> *Heidi*


What she said


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Just wanted to bump this up! Nearly going off the front page. Over 1200 views and only a handful of votes! Please vote for our fur-babies!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Any more votes?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

This is finishing today. Any more votes?
It's been a bit quiet so will make this the last comp I think


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Im excited  It has been pretty quite tho hasnt it!

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

My lot didn't get a look in this time, good luck to everyone else though.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> This is finishing today. Any more votes?
> It's been a bit quiet so will make this the last comp I think


Dislike!  So many views and so few votes! Shame :confused1: Perhaps they couldn't decide cos our buns are all sooo beautiful :thumbup:


----------

